# World Blood Donors Day [June 14]



## Harivel (Jun 14, 2011)

*On World Blood Donor Day,countries worldwide will celebrate World Blood Donor Day with events to raise awareness of the need for safe blood and blood products and to thank voluntary unpaid blood donors for their life-saving gifts of blood.

The theme for World Blood Donor Day 2011 is, "More blood. More life." This theme reinforces the urgent need for more people all over the world to become life-savers by volunteering to donate blood regularly..

Donate Blood!! Save People Life!! *

_*Awareness Video:*_
YouTube - Wolrd Blood Donor Day Awarness [June 14 2011]

_[NOTE:For all seeing Purpose: Pls Post your Blood Group,So thread ll b always on top]_


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

Blood Group: AB


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Blood Group: O +ve.

Also post the Rhesus factor: -ve or +ve.


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

B+. The most common.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

B Positive! (The Most Positive )


----------



## buddyram (Jun 16, 2011)

O +ve
Omnipresent!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 16, 2011)

O+. The Donor


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

In India around 5% people are Rh -ve. Rh -ve bloods group are rare and ideally you should donate.

The rarest blood group is AB -ve but an AB -ve person can receive blood from O -ve, AB -ve, A -ve and B -ve people.

O -ve is the universal donor but can only receive O -ve blood. AB +ve can receive blood from anyone but can't donate to blood anyone except AB +ve.

Rh +ve can receive Rh -ve blood. But vice versa is not true.


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

I think they have stopped using universal donar/universal recipient concept.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> I think they have stopped using universal donar/universal recipient concept.


yup they did because we haven't discovered everything. But in case of emergency, compatible blood is still used sometimes.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 16, 2011)

mine is B+

can't go 4 blood donation as u need 2 be a minimum of 18 ( i m rite now 17)

actually blood donating is fun among my frn group

they go 4 blood donation as they can do vellapanti all day and even their college allows them a marked present  and they get snacks , stuff etc ( that's more than enough 4 them with an added incentive of being a good human)


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a regular yearly donor. Been donating since college 1st year, and this was maybe the 5th year I donated.
Why do I donate? _Kyoki Acha Lagta Hai..._


----------



## Harivel (Jun 18, 2011)

O +ve


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I am A +ve


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

umm...i'll donate blood as soon as i hit 18....i always wanted to do it


----------



## dreatica (Jun 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I am a regular yearly donor. Been donating since college 1st year, and this was maybe the 5th year I donated.
> Why do I donate? _Kyoki Acha Lagta Hai..._



You can donate once every 3 months. Its a great feeling when I go to donate blood.

Edited: B+


----------



## jsjs (Jun 20, 2011)

Huh i am O+ve.


----------



## Harivel (Jul 3, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> umm...i'll donate blood as soon as i hit 18....i always wanted to do it



*Gud*


----------

